# How long will the ice last?



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Now that we have enough ice, and I have officially caught the bug, I can't help wonder how long it will last. With the mild winter we had previously, could the ice be gone just as quick as it got here?

I ask specifically as I am looking at getting a new flip over ice shelter and want to be sure I can get some use out of it this season. How long does ice typically last here in NE Ohio.

Thoughts?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You will be hardwater fishing well into March. Lets hope.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

haven't seen any crows yet................


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

birdhunt said:


> haven't seen any crows yet................


I don't get it?


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

you have about 2 wks of ice left once you see crows out on Erie....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I hope it stays for a while. I heard it is suppose to rain though and be in the high 30's next week.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> I hope it stays for a while. I heard it is suppose to rain though and be in the high 30's next week.


so long as it gets below freezing at night it should be ok. good thing about the warmer temps is it will slowly melt the snow, only to freeze as ice making the ice thicker


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> How long will the ice last?


too long for me


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I hope it's gone by morning.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I hope it's gone by morning.


ME TOO, Het


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its gonna be around for a while. takes a long time to make it, and it takes a long time to melt it. people will be ice fishing long after it really starts to warm up. it hasnt been above freezing for how long??? weeks. ice "holds" energy (cold), there is this aspect to any substance called "heat of phase change". once the temps rise above freezing the ice doesnt simply melt. to simply make ice turn into water at 32 degrees there is a lot of energy (heat)involved, without any change in temp. thats why pure water at 32 degrees can be both a solid and a liquid.

anyways its gonna be a while. but shoreline ice will be the first to go.



> How long does ice typically last here in NE Ohio.


every year seems different.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

So the good news is that the ice will be around for a while allowing me to get out and fish. The even better news is that it will probably be warm enough that I won't need to invest in a Fish Trap this year. And theyre going for such a good price lately too


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well i look at that stuff as an investment that will most likely last a long, long time. my trap has a few years under its belt and its still as good as new. i dont see why it wouldnt last forever, if i take care of it.

but youre right. the days when the temps are in single digits or the teens or when its windy are the days when they really come in handy. they just let you fish longer. your line doesnt ice up when youre jigging and the holes stay thawed. but they really cut the wind down to almost nothing, it just makes everything easier.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, thats exactly what I am thinking. The problem is that I am shorter on cash then I want to be, and want to convince myself that I shouldn't buy it because the ice won't last. 

Plus not being originally from OH (MN native) I was curious if the ice out was different around here. Up there it lasts forever, I fished the walleye opener (mother's day weekend) on over 7 inches of ice about 10 years ago.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Do the crows steel your fish or just play hocky with them. and what do they taste like?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

My gues is this: a while


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well chode im not sure how long youve been here but last year ice out was pretty much New Years Day.  what we get here is a mere glimpse of what they get in MN. but it is my winter-time hobby so i dont mind the expense. really all i buy anymore for ice fishing is line, bait, and propane. im not originally from OH either.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> its gonna be around for a while. takes a long time to make it, and it takes a long time to melt it. people will be ice fishing long after it really starts to warm up.
> 
> 
> The problem with Erie isn't 'melting', but weakening, and blowing away..........might be more of a problem this year because of the "dirty" original ice.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

At the least.........late March!
I hope...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> The problem with Erie isn't 'melting', but weakening, and blowing away..........might be more of a problem this year because of the "dirty" original ice.


i agree. i guess im a pond/inland lake guy.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

I just heard here on the radio today in Columbus it might hit 60 this weekend.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that sucks for sure!


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

DaleM said:


> Now that sucks for sure!


No way, those are the best days. Out there in a sweatshirt catching fish through the ice. I love to fish those warm days provided you have some dry boots.

But I only like it if its a day or two fluke, not the long term heat up that we are supposed to get. I would prefer it would stay around 10 all week, then warm up to 45 for the weekends, perfect.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

When the snow starts melting and gets heavy, will that make the ice unsafe?
________
Mercedes-benz m138 engine history


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

water laying on the ice is never good... shore ice could be tricky


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Procraftboats21 said:


> water laying on the ice is never good... shore ice could be tricky



Bring a ladder to walk across, and some plywood to sit on  

Right?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another interesting thing ice fishermen might notice with this warm weather is that when the ice gets enough water on it, it will start running into holes, and rotating in the holes and making them bigger. ive seen my 8" holes turn into 12" holes in just a few days. ive read in MN that they could get big enough to swallow permanent shacks so guys have to move them.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

One year i fished on 6 " of ice with 3" or 4" of water on top in 45 deg weather. It was all good, just walking on it was very slippery and with some pucker factor goin on. But i knew it was good ice and how much was there from being on before the semi-thaw. So be careful, might be that way this weekend.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think it's all over for southwestern Ohio. You can barely get out from shore, let alone trust any of the ice once you get out there. It's only going to get worse throughout the week. Good time to find some docks with submerged trees...


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Check this out...

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...RUKOC_0_US-USA-WEATHER-WSI.xml&src=rss&rpc=22


----------



## SenkoMaster (Jul 5, 2005)

I flew in over erie yesterday and it looks like you would have to be insane to go out on erie


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

with all the snow cover, and these sunny warm days...its not going to be safe soon. if you plan on going out, make sure you're safe. I was out Saturday and the top two inches were slush, and the next 3 were already clouding up.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had a good go of it. Best ice and icefishing in several years. Bring on the spring stuff. I can't wait for the crappie to start stacking up along the shore and to hit those walleye this June in Erie (wish I could go more often).


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Give me one more good weekend, and I'll welcome spring. One more and I'll make the most of it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm hopeing at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Do you think there will even be enough for the weekend?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dont know about in the south erie will probly be done this weekend or mid next week inland lakes will be next weekend or so


----------

